# 1890s Fauber crank info- pictures



## mongeese (Jan 1, 2016)

Chainring is 10 1/2 inches wide.
Crank arm is 20 cm 200 mm 8 inches long. 
Any information is appreciated and if more pictures needed I can do that.


----------



## Duchess (Jan 1, 2016)

I have the same chainring and cranks attached to a mystery frame. Only difference I can tell is that mine has the chainring on the outside of the mounting flange, using countersunk screws to secure it. I assume yours is that way due to some change in the chain line that someone adjusted for at some point.


----------



## Duchess (Jan 2, 2016)

Here's my mystery frame. You can see a little of the original gold filigree on the seat tube behind the chainring.











You can kind of make out the holes for the headbadge, they are horizontally oriented with the hole on the right about centered and the hole on the left a little lower than center





Nautilus style chain tensioners


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 2, 2016)

mongeese said:


> Chainring is 10 1/2 inches wide.
> Crank arm is 20 cm 200 mm 8 inches long.
> Any information is appreciated and if more pictures needed I can do that.



Typical and common, what else do you want to know?


----------



## fordsnake (Jan 3, 2016)

One must remember that Fauber's hangers were not proprietary to any specific bike; they were a dime a dozen…often offered by jobbers who supplied bikes to retailers, hardware stores, and catalog distributors. 





Below is a 1901 article describing how a store salesman pushed his wares in the wake of the bicycle market crash! (10 years earlier bikes were easily north of $150).


----------



## locomotion (Jan 4, 2016)

typical and common ..... cool
if anyone has a complete crank and sprocket in good condition, I would be a buyer!!
tks
Max in Quebec, Canada


----------



## locomotion (Jan 4, 2016)

gotta love those chain tensioners Duchess
is the right crank arm bent on your picture or is it only an illusion because of the way he picture is taken?


----------



## Duchess (Jan 4, 2016)

It's bent. I like to think the original owner bent it from the force of his adrenaline-powered legs while trying to outrun a surly gang of Irish immigrants in the 1890s.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 4, 2016)

Duchess said:


> It's bent. I like to think the original owner bent it from the force of his adrenaline-powered legs while trying to outrun a surly gang of Irish immigrants in the 1890s.




That is one good way of looking at it!!!


----------

